# Borderlands 2 Load Times Are Back, This Time with Larger Environments



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Borderlands 2 Load Times Are Back, This Time with Larger Environments*










_Borderlands 2_ is on its way, and we’ve just learned that it’ll feature loading times just like its predecessor, but this time around the environments will be much more rich by design.

Gearbox Software Concept Artist, Scott Kester, has decided to speak publicly about _Borderlands 2_, and offered some new information that fans of the first title may find both exciting and disappointing. Among the details shared were that the environments will be greater in scale, but load times will remain. Scott stated:_Its not fully streaming, its load based. It works best for our style of games. But we have increased the draw distances, the spaces are a little larger, we can populate them more. Everything is a little dense this time around. So the world itself is larger than what was in the last game but there is a lot more options and variety in things._​Load times were one of the major complains for _Borderlands_, and they consistently halted the otherwise seamless experience. Now that they’re back once again, and the environments are even more vast, we can only hope that the loading times aren’t even more frequent.

If you haven’t already, be sure to check out some of the latest screenshots from _Borderlands 2_, which will arrive sometime in 2012.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Load times dont bother me, but what does bother me is enemies that take more hits than you can carry ammo, and regenerate quicker than you can reload. Unless they sort that out I'll just lose interest in the game. I was really enjoying the first game till the daft invincible enemies appeared, and I just cant be bothered with cheap physics designed to make a game last longer.


----------

